# guppies



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

Do guppies need an air pump and heater?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless your room never goes below 76 F guppies need heater or they get ich. Filters can be run on air pumps or run by water pumps, but you should have a filter. Some people will tell you guppies can be kept like bettas in bare bowls, don't listen. Even in shows where guppies stay in bowls for only a weekend, air stones are provided and the water is changed twice a day.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

They should have a heater. Not many people I know keep their homes at 74+ degrees 100% of the time. I keep mine at 67  

As for an airstone...
You may or may not need one, depending...
Live plants will help keep water oxygenated, and filters that agitate the surface of the water will also airate...at that point airstones are pretty much just for looks.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

what kind of plants will guppies like or not eat or does it matter?


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Check the other topic labeled "Plants" for info on guppies with plants  

You should have a filter to circulate the water, it would help with your guppies. Average temperate for guppies are 76 degrees if I recall... so you will need a heater to maintain that heat!


----------

